# I guess heaven needed another Noodle Horse. (RIP Kenzie).



## Endiku

I dont understand and I cant even come to terms with the fact that she is gone, and so I feel like I can not yet memorialize her. It feels like after the hell she and I went yhrough,, after her struggle to defeat death twovyears ago, she, of ALL horses....should still be here right now. But she isn't. I guess God needed another noodle horse last night, and felt she had done what he sent her on earth. Like heal me, and teach me unconditional love and trust. And by healing her new persons life after healing me. 

Kenzie, I am sorry I could not save you.	My heart is crushed and it literally physically hurts. I no longer owned you,but you owned a large part of me. I love you, tell the other horses hello for their owners, and while I know in heaven no one needs to be healed, o know you will still be a comfort. And I guess I am happy for you. You will NEVER know pain or neglect again.

I love you, and always will, my Kenzie...thank you for giving me that chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood

Lockwood is giving - {{{{ HUGS }}}} - to Endiku!


----------



## TaMMa89

Oh my... My deepest condolences!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

So Sorry!


----------



## cakemom

I'm so sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

Condolences ........

.


----------



## Saranda

Run free, Kenzie... I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## MsLady

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry! I know she ment the world to you. What happened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear this 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

so sorry


----------



## farmpony84

I am sorry


----------



## flytobecat

I am so sorry.


----------



## tinyliny

What a sad day. I am so sorry for you.


----------



## anndankev

Endiku said:


> ... Like heal me, and teach me unconditional love and trust.
> .....
> 
> my Kenzie...thank you for giving me that chance.


I am not a preacher, self ordained or otherwise, but I do believe in God.

Kenzie could have been sent to you from above, you seized that opportunity, let her into your heart, learned from her, and now give to others.

A job well done Kenzie.

Please add my tears to yours Endiku.

Fondly,
Ann


----------



## Hidalgo13

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
I just wanted to add that your text really touched me. You have a beautiful faith.


----------



## Endiku

Thank you to all of you. I still feel like something is constricting my heart but after crying all night I have no more tears to shed. As long as I am distracting myself and not thinking, it isnt so painful.

as to what happened, remember how Kenzie's dam died of a stroke? I had hoped it was a freak thing but last night they found her on the ground, thought she was colicing (she was) and got her.up but her whole right face was drooping and her legs dragging. They loaded her up and rushed her to the vet but she fell and had another stroke and a seizure. As soon as she got there the vet realized she was having strokes....and she twisted her gut too. There was nothing they could do, so they put her down right there. A horrific way to die for a beautiful 3 year old with all of the potential in the world. I am torn but I am glad they didnt let her suffer longer.


----------



## Sharpie

At least she was cared for and they did the best they could for her as quickly as they could. She was loved and she was lucky to have so many people who cared for her in such a short period here. (hugs)


----------



## tempest

Oh, honey, I'm so sorry! Kenzie touched all of us deeply. To be honest, I'm crying now.

I'm so sorry, Endiku. You have lots of hugs from me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

So very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Viranh

:-( I'm so sorry.


----------



## Northernstar

Oh, Endiku! Trying hard not to ball my eyes out and it's not working.... I'm so sorry, and cannot imagine your heart ache. I will lose one of my girls some day, I know.

Always remember this- yes, you in fact _did_ save her! Only in a different way. You cared for her and saved her from that terrible place where she was, and you tended lovingly to her wounded ear every day... I remember! She was so loved by you and she knew it.

I remember when you shared with us the photo in your avatar- you were so pleased that she was now treated like the princess she really was, and I remember my own tears of happiness in seeing that photo of her walking proudly with her new owner, _beautiful, floppy ear and all._ 

Your precious Kenzie died in the arms of love and not despair because of _you_, and prayers sent for your own heart to be healed. _God bless you,_ _Endiku, for all you've done for her._ Many, many, hugs.


----------



## CrossCountry

I am so sorry for your loss. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32

I am so sorry for your loss Endiku. Northern is right, you saved her and gave her all the years of happiness. You gave her what few could and I'm so happy that you had all the time with her you could, even though she got taken way too soon. 

I'm sending my condolences and prayers to you. >>Hugs>>


----------



## gunslinger

Oh my.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## oobiedoo

Endiku, I'm so so sorry for your loss. It won't make it hurt any less but at least you can feel sure that Kenzie went to heaven on wings of love. Crying with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Thank you all, for your kind words. I'm so grateful for everyone who participated in Kenzie's journey, whether you joined at the VERY beginning with the rescue of Kenzie and her emaciated dam:









or when she was orphaned by the same thing that ended up getting her too. 









or when she came back to me from extreme neglect, with a deadly illness and horrifying odds of survival:









but survived.









or when someone mutilated her ear










or the end; at least of my chapter, when she no longer needed me and was ready to go heal someone else.

























I am so grateful for all of you, and for the time I got to spend with beautiful Kenzie. You know...it's kind of crazy. She was given almost EXACTLY one year each to heal her two 'girls' (me and her new owner) before God decided to bring her home...she came to me December 23rd 2012, the night before my birthday, and left me December 5th 2013. She came to new owner December 5th 2013, and passed on to heaven December 5th, Friday evening....2014. 

I can't help but believe you are right Anndekev. She was such a blessing to everyone who knew her. I never would have believed that on that nasty, windy evening of 2012, she would have made the impact that she did, or been such an important part of my life, even after she left me. It isn't any different now. The impact she made on us will be with us forever whether she is physically standing in the pasture or not.

NorthernMama, thank you. Your post made me cry again...it was beautiful.

Kenzie did not go in the way that we wanted her to...peacefully at 20, 30, 40 years. She didn't get to experience trail rides and beaches like we planned, and she went through more lives than most cats do in their lives. She didn't start with a wonderful life, but even in pain, she was surrounded by those who love her and I know she knew she was really and truly loved. And I got to say goodbye to her over the phone...something I will be grateful to her new owner for forever. 

But then, it isn't really goodbye. Kenzie's hooves have tracked through my heart, and I will NEVER forget what she did for me. <3


----------



## Yogiwick

Very upset to see this. Who knows it could of been a genetic thing, she could of been messed up from her bad start in life, or it could of been a freak coincidence. No use in dwelling. Sounds like she had a good home at the end. And what you did was far and above that.

I find the shortest lives often have the most meaning.

RIP Kenzie.


----------



## egrogan

Just saw this. So, so sorry for this awful news. She was one special little filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

OMG I can't even wrap my head around this. I'm sitting here bawling my eyes out. I am so sorry Endiku. RIP sweet beautiful Kenzie.


----------



## NorthernMama

I am so sorry. I can't add any more to the wonderful words already posted. {{{hugs}}} to you, Endiku.


----------



## stargirl90

I am so sorry to hear this! Kenzie was well loved in her brief life, and that was all because of you. Rest in peace, Kenzie.


----------



## LadyChevalier

Oh my...I'm so sorry Endiku! Words cannot express... I think Kenzie's story was one of the firsts i ever read on this forum. She was such a special little horse with an amazingly big heart for having such a rough start to life. And you are such an amazing young woman to have given Kenzie the love and care she needed to pull through and be a healthy happy filly. My deepest condolances to you and Kenzie's new family. 

I can empathize with you losing such a sweet horse so unexpectedly. I had taken in a skinny, pregnant 25+ year old Hackney mare named Sarah. She was so sweet, kind and gentle. I did everything i could for her, teeth, hooves, hay, vaccinations, vet exams, grain... unfortuately we had a freak snow storm in may and she lost the foal a month early from her due date. The rest of the summer she was doing good, putting on weight slowly but surely. And then the night before my wedding, Aug 30th, at our rehersal i get a call from my boss that Sarah wasnt doing well. I rushed home to find that she wasnt, she had had multiple strokes, i called my vet and the vet confirmed it and so we euthanized her. I only had her since january, but she had made such an impact in my life. I thought for sure she was going to have a long and happy retirement but god felt that it was her time. I consider it a blessing that she had to go while i was still home and not on my wedding or during my honeymoon, even if it put me through an extreme emotional roller coaster that night. Sometimes animals come into our lives for only a short period of time, others longer, but what matters is that we loved them while theyre with us, keep them in our hearts, and know that we did our best for them. 

RIP Kenzie, you will be greatly missed you little noodle.


----------



## zookeeper1991

I am so sorry!


----------



## Speed Racer

Condolences, Endiku. Godspeed, good horse.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to endiku*

to endiku im saddend to hear of your loss of your beautiful horse.
please take my condolaces and i know she is gone you both have been there for each other.
you and kenzie you are a shining example to the horse forum in how horses bring the best out of people.
im so proud of both of you and kenzie will all way be were your hart is.
one song sums it up inigma why.


----------



## karliejaye

Godspeed, Kenzie. Thank you for touching the world and teaching everyone you touched love and compassion.

Endiku, I am so sorry to hear she passed so young. I love reading about all the horses others own here on the forum, but she was by far one of my favorites. I am praying for comfort and acceptance for you. {hugs}


----------



## tempest

Endiku, have you ever considered sending Kenzie's story to Chicken Soup for the Soul? Either their regular edition, Horse Lover's Edition, or Animal Lover's edition?


----------



## luvmydrafts

just want to say im really sorry for this loss...way before i joined here i was following you and kenzie's story and so sad to see her life end so much sooner than it should have... ;_;


----------



## Endiku

Thank you again all of you...it always amazes me how many people she managed to touch. Who would have thought a runty, noodle bodied, floppy eared filly could make such a big impact on the world! I had no idea some of you met Kenzie before joining, or at tye very beginning....amazing. She brought so many people together. LadyChevelier, I am sorry to hear of your mare. It is devastating...seeing an animal begin to recover, or even fully recover, then lose it so suddenly. I expected her to die when she got the virus, or had her ear severed, but not now.

Tempest...I've wanted to write her story for a long time....much more so now. Is Chicken Soup making another animal or horse one? If they are, I swear I will submit her story. I didn't think they were making more.


----------



## tempest

I don't know if they are making more but I don't think that it could hurt to submit her story. They may put it in one of their new editions.


----------



## paintedpastures

Just reading this now:shock: Not Kenzie:-( so sorry to hear,after following your journey with you & all she had to overcome.... RIP sweet one:-(

Big (((hugs ))) to you


----------



## Luce73

So sorry to hear this. My condolences to you Endiku. 

I started following Kenzies story right around the time I first found the forum, and following it was one of the reasons I joined here. She sure was a special little girl.


----------

